# Patching my waders



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I discovered yesterday I have some small leaks in my chest waders. Luckily it was a relatively warm day. My waders have a coating of clothlike stuff over the rubber which makes finding the holes impossible. The waders are quite old and I should probably just go out and buy some new ones, but you know how that goes. These old ones have served me well, and I'd like to get one more year out of them.
I have used "shoe goo" in the past and it worked pretty good. It tends to come off though.
What do you guys use? Is there something like a construction caulking that would work?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it like the camo cloth stuff over them????? Almost like a thin canvas or something?????? 

If so Cabelas had a repair kit for those that worked great, Not sure what was in it but the repair kit was only a few bucks.......I used it on my ICE BUSTER Brand Cabelas Waders......


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Aquaseal. Good stuff.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Aquaseal. Good stuff.


+1


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I went looking for aquaseal and ended up with some Auto/Marine Sealant. 100% Silicone. There are no obvious holes in the boots, so all I could do was smear this stuff around on what looked like thin spots. I'm heading for the blind today and it will be the first test. I'll let you know how well I did at my attempt to find the places they leak.
Thanks for the advise guys!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Bears if you ever have a hard time finding the hole in your waders again just fill em up with water. You'll find the hole, and any other leaks, then you can circle them with a magic marker and fix it after they dry.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks bullsnot. To everyone, the sealant I used worked somewhat. I must have not totally covered the holes in the right leg. The ones on the rear end seem to be sealed. After the waterfowl hunts are over for me I'll fill them up with water and see if they are worth fixing.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Dont be afraid to put lot of that stuff on. Thats about the only way i can stop leaks. Just apply a second and thrid coat if needed. My waders are going on 8 years strong!


----------

